# C6 Allroad?



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

anybody else notice this article on the front page?
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
"With the R8, S5 and new A4, the full Audi line up also includes the popular A3 Sportback, luxurious A8, the new A6 2.8 Le Mans edition, *all-terrain A6 allroad quattro*, high-performance Q7 4.2 TDI, and the sporty TT Coupe."
and what's the A6 2.8 Le Mans edition?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

either that is a typo, or news to us. i havent heard or seen an A6 allroad equivalent in the C6 style, but there were photos posted of an A4 avant/allroad concept....


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

That article refers to australian audi lineup. The C6 ar exist across the pond from North America...we werent deemed worthy by AoA to have this vision of perfection..... 
hopefully there will be an A4 ar...
oh and after a little search on audi.au it seems that the A6 lemans does exist but as far as i can detect only in Australia - seems like a S LINE plus lemans badging...weird...i want it ! and why cant i have it?



_Modified by zuma at 10:01 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

really? i haven't seen any pics yet


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (klee)*

pics of the C6 ar? or the presumed A4 ar?


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

the C6 allroad. I've seen the B8 pics


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

here is the page for the C6 Allroad on the Audi of Australia website.... it has a gallery and a "build your own" feature, just like our site.








http://www.audi.com.au/content/Model.aspx?s=713



_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 4:37 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

anyone notice that you can get a A6 allroad with the 3.0 TDI and 6 speed manual...yumm


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (zuma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuma* »_anyone notice that you can get a A6 allroad with the 3.0 TDI and 6 speed manual...yumm

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

